# Jutol 600 ignition proplem



## wastrom (Feb 20, 2011)

I have a Jutol GF 600 DV gas stove with a tube type oval burner using propane. It will ignite at the pilot light in front and will continue to ignite to the curved portion of the burner and than it will delay several times in the turn before igniting the back of the burner. I seems that excess gas has accumulated in the back of the stove and when ignites the back portion of the burner it will flare up and make a load noise like a car back fire. Wind doesn't seem to be a factor.

The exhaust restrictors are installed (25 foot direct Vent), the shutter is open 7/8 inches and I have good flame. I had the dealer check and adjust the pressures. I have leveled the burner and made sure the gas ports were clear.

I'm out of ideas and would appreciate all help.
Thanks

PS This a picture of showing where the burner stops durring ignition.


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 20, 2011)

Take a millivolt reading on the thermopile terminals (TH-TP & TP) with the burner off 
& report back with your numbers...
Your thermopile may be marginally good...
Is this a NEW issue or have you been having problems all winter?


----------



## wastrom (Feb 21, 2011)

The stove was installed by the dealer last Oct and has been doing this delayed ignition since it was installed. It happens mostly at the low gas setting and almost never at the high gas setting. I can see the delay when I start it with the logs removed. When it delays it seems to stop momentarily at the same three place on the curve every time. The dealer service people have been here four times with no success. They never checked the voltage at the themopiles. However, they did make some adjustment to the control valve. I notice two adjusting screws "IN" and "OUT". Do you have the spec for the adjustment. I'll see if I can get the readings and pass them on. 
I just read a post dated Jan. 2010 by "fire Bug" and some other people that had the same problem of delayed ignition. Fire Bug had a 600 DV II which has a flat burner. His would light at the orifice when he had a delayed ignition. I fixed the orifice problem by placing a metal baffle over the burner/orifice area and it worked. But I never read if/or how they resolved the delayed ignition issue. 
Thanks for the help
Bill
PS I could attach a vidio of the burner ignition if that would help.


----------



## wastrom (Feb 21, 2011)

DAKSY said:
			
		

> Take a millivolt reading on the thermopile terminals (TH-TP & TP) with the burner off
> & report back with your numbers...
> Your thermopile may be marginally good...
> Is this a NEW issue or have you been having problems all winter?



This is what I'm getting for (TH-TP & TP) readings. With the pilot light turned off I get .00. With the pilot light turned on-- burner off and the thermopile heated up; .75

This have been an issue since it was installed last Oct.


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 21, 2011)

Wart said:
			
		

> DAKSY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Set your multimeter to a finer resolution, like 200 Mv
.75 (750Mv) on the thermopile is the MAXIMUM limit for it.
Your pilot must be HUGE. 
There is a brass pilot adjustment screw on the front of your gas valve.
Turn the Millivolts down to the 550 (.55) range. 
Turn the burner on & watch the reading. it should drop by about 200 (.2) millivolts...
This just may solve your problem.


----------



## wastrom (Feb 22, 2011)

DAKSY said:
			
		

> Wart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Turned the pilot adjustment in until I got .2 mv. Too low, the polit light wouldn't stay on. Brought it back to .25 mv and it stayed on. Why would a too high pilot setting effect the burner ignition? 
Will try it out for a few days and see how it acts. 
Thanks for the help


----------

